# Foaming mouth



## Neal

So, I checked on my stars today and saw that my female had faom coming out of her mouth. I have never seen this in any of my animals. I examined her and noticed her eyes are clear, nose is not runny, she's been quite active the past couple of days, and today in particular she has pooped more than normal. 

I really don't think she is sick, I'm thinking it might have something to do with the weather, as we are in the mid 90's this week and dry as a bone. I placed her in some water, she didn't drink any but she usually doesn't. Other than that the only difference in the care I've provided to her is I added a bunch of cypress mulch in her enclosure. But, for some reason I think it is related to her hydration. I am calling my vet to see what he thinks, but I wanted to get your input as well.


----------



## Kristina

I am not experienced with Stars, but I know that when a Sulcata gets too dry their eyes water and bubble at the corners. I have seen this with Box turtles and Hingebacks too.

It very well could be hydration. Let us know what the vet tells you.


----------



## Neal

I talked to my vet's assistant and she thought it was a sign of a heat stroke. I took my thermometer outside and it read 95 degrees in direct sunlight and 85 degrees in the shade spot where I found her. As I mentioned she has been very active, and possibley ended up in the sun for too long. The foaming has stopped and she remains active, I'll keep her inside for the rest of the day and make another hide for them.

She's inside and eating, so hopefully we avoided a bad situation. I'll continue to monitor her. I took a couple of pictures of her eating and am posting it under the pictures section. I would conclude with the 95 degree heat and black shell she was overheated.


----------



## reptylefreek

That is heat stroke.... and once it happens, it can happen again very easily. You need to keep her very hydrated and try to keep her out of direct sunlight or heat for a little bit. I had a sulcata that was in the sun too long and she ended up dying shortly after. I hope every goes ok


----------



## Yvonne G

The two previous answers are spot on. And a tortoise can die from this.


----------



## samstar

It happened to my friends Star recently. Put it under the sun for a bit to long and than it started foaming, next day dead.


----------



## Neal

After being inside for two days and with todays high at 75 I think she will be OK for a trial run back outside. I added more shade spots, there were already 3 in there but I guess you can never have enough. I think I caught it early enough before any major damage was done, but I'm still extra cautious. She continues to be her normal overactive self. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Laijla

emysemys said:


> The two previous answers are spot on. And a tortoise can die from this.



Regarding the foaming mouth and the likely culprit here is heat stroke I was curious to other reasons a tort might foam at the mouth??? Stress, allergic reaction to foods or meds, etc. ??? Reason I ask is my rf started to immediately foam at the mouth following an injection of antibiotics a few months ago (given as a precaution for a puncture wound my vet feared might abcess). Vet said it was an allergic reaction. I'm curious if this is a common sign of distress in tortoises?

I do know with several herding dogs I've know or worked with, once they heat stroke they easily overheat/heatstroke from then on out  

Laijla


----------



## Yvonne G

Yes, you're correct. This is a normal reaction to stress, toxins, allergy. Some tortoises are very allergic to Baytril. In fact, I've heard that you shouldn't use Baytril on Leopard tortoises because, in general, they are allergic to it. What did your vet do to counteract the allergic reaction in your Red foot?


----------



## Laijla

emysemys said:


> Yes, you're correct. This is a normal reaction to stress, toxins, allergy. Some tortoises are very allergic to Baytril. In fact, I've heard that you shouldn't use Baytril on Leopard tortoises because, in general, they are allergic to it. What did your vet do to counteract the allergic reaction in your Red foot?



Thanks, so good to know... They did use Baytil but not sure how they counteracted his allegic reaction... He started foaming at the mouth within 3-5 minutes and they immediately whisked him to the back... the Vet told me the reaction was noted in his files so the same med would not be used again. I was so stressed and sick at heart during the whole ordeal I never got all the details how they counteracted the Baytril. I'll try and find out for you the next time I'm in and will relay the information. As a kid and young adult I have no recollection of our older rf foaming at the mouth in the 20 years he was with us. I was alarmed when Jet did it and when I saw this thread I was curious if it was a common tell-tale sign something is drastically wrong! thanks for the feed back!

I saw the thread with your enclosure and looks like there will be tons of shady hiding spots for your tort 

Laijla


----------



## Neal

Just wait and see what I'm working on today. I should be studying for my finals...but making enclosure improvements instead! Pictures should be up tonight.


----------

